# Identification



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

What I know about Treks you could put on the head of a pin & have room left over for the Gettysburg address.

I have a friend asking me for advice about a bike I haven't seen. She's looking at a Trek OCLV bike. It's all Ultegra & she says it's a medium blue & that it was made in the U.S. It has Bontrager Race Lite rims & a Cane Creek headset. That's the only info she has. Year-unknown-model-unknown. The owner says it has ~500 miles on it. The guy wants $800 for it. Any ideas?


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Without a pic or more info it's hard to say.... but she could try consulting this Trek Bikes | 2011 Archive


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tell her to look for a model name/number. maybe pull the hoods back and check the model on the ultegra. maybe she can take pics w/ her phone? this is pretty vague...


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The best way to tell is by the crest on the head tube. They change every 2-3 years.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. gbarker, I'll try the link you posted. I know this is next to no info, but it's all she gave me. If it was on CL or EBay I could take a look, but it's a private owner a good distance away from me. Once again-my thanks.


----------

